
#viettel #isp #vietnam totally blocks Facebook to violate protests on May 15th - anh79
This time they don&#x27;t use DNS technique. They route all traffic to Facebook to &#x2F;dev&#x2F;null. What a poor country.
======
anh79
See also [http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/17/facebook-blocked-in-
vietnam...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/17/facebook-blocked-in-vietnam-over-
the-weekend-due-to-citizen-protests/)

